# Banshee bungee and/or quick release???



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

My friend has both the 10 and 20 footer, but I have only used the 20 footer.

I would personally just get the 20 because you have that extra speed at your disposal when needed, but you also need more room to work with. You can get a bit of speed with 1 person pulling but ideally the rider sets up and 2 people pull it up to him. 

If you have any questions feel free..:thumbsup:

Edit: I know nothing about the quick release fyi


----------



## Banshee Bungee (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Slyder,

If you wanted to go with a 10ft Package for teenagers on a back yard set-up, then that would work just fine. The 10ft Package stretches up to 60-70 ft (but it takes a few people to get it there) and generates speeds up to 20 mph. It is great for hitting smaller features (like a backyard jib set-up).

But like seant46 said the 20 ft Package is much more versatile. It stretches up to 120-140 ft and can get you launched a up to 35 mph. The 20 is more versatile because you can adjust the speed by shortening the lead line and/or reducing the amount of pull back. The greater speed the 20 gives you also let you hit larger features like bigger rails and gaps.

As for the Quick Release, we came out with it strictly based on customer feedback and everyone who has used it loves it. It can help you reduce the amount of people you need to use the Bungee, because now the rider can help pull the Bungee, clip it into place, and then get strapped in and ready to ride.

Hope that helps.

Cheers


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

That is great info thanks.
Any chance you are doing a members discount???
I can see my kids having a blast with this in our yard, a friends yard or the playground just 2 blocks away.

Thinking Christmas gift....


----------



## Banshee Bungee (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Slyder,

The Bungee would totally make a good Christmas gift. Right now we are still growing and trying to keep everything fair for our core retail shops, so we don't offer any discounts yet. Hope your little dudes have fun jibbing their hood.


----------



## iSo (Jan 22, 2013)

Banshee Bungee said:


> Hey Slyder,
> 
> The Bungee would totally make a good Christmas gift. Right now we are still growing and trying to keep everything fair for our core retail shops, so we don't offer any discounts yet. Hope your little dudes have fun jibbing their hood.


I hope you guys go far. Me and my friends are planning on pooling in enough money to buy one unless we could get a sponsorship...?


----------

